# N1 vents for an R32



## Kazuya Mishima (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking for genuine N1 vents. If they are KH2 grey, even better.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

You wanting original or Copy?

What's the going rate on these nowadays?


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Feb 7, 2011)

I would like originals

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

I think for OEM you are looking at gbp 300+ for a set


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

ahsam421 said:


> I think for OEM you are looking at gbp 300+ for a set




Maybe I should sand down/remove the carbon fibre on the ones I have in storage and sell them.


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Feb 7, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------

